# Do the benefits outweigh the risks?



## Locusti1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello. Firstly I apologise for this pretty general question and I hope it hasn't been answered already, I searched but had no luck!

I know that antidepressants are not recommended when trying for a baby/when pregnant but that the benefits may outweigh the risks.  

I've suffered major depression on and off since my teens.  I took antidepressants for a year or so at that time.  I felt well for a few years after stopping however I've had a really bad episode again and my doctor says I should probably take the medication forever..

I don't want to be pregnant whilst taking these drugs but I am terrified of getting worse if not taking them but I also deperately want children  .  I am 28 now.  I am taking 100mg of toledomin and 50mg of another antidepressant (Don't think these are licenced in the UK - i'm living abroad) from last month. We have been trying for a baby for around two years.

Please can you outline the risks of taking these kinds of medicines whilst trying to concieve and also while pregnant?  I'm not trying to scare myself, I'd just like to have all the information I can.

Thankyou for your time.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Locusti,

I'd recommend you look at the NICE clinical guideline 45 for antenatal & postnatal mental health http://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG45 Has a really good section on risks/benefits of depression in pregnancy and suggests the drugs that should be prescribed first and second line.

I'd recommend that you discuss you concerns with your prescriber as each persons individual history and current condition will determine what the best course of action would be if they were to become pregnant. As a general statement though serious depression left untreated during pregnancy can have a detrimental effect on both the mother and the baby so in many cases treatment with antidepressants would be felt to be necessary during the pregnancy and beyond.

Hope this helps
Maz x

/links


----------

